# Maxima Restoration



## BeachBash (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey i was just wondering im thinking about taking my dads maxima and restoring , like i mean restoring almost everything , lets just say it has 350,000 miles , i dont know when was the last time anything has been cleaned . im thinking about replacing the engine , but how much work do you think it will take to get everything cleaned and replaced ? like brakes ..etc, i was also wondering if they sold clear lights for the maxima like the new cars have the clear front and rear lights , 

Thanks for helping :cheers:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow, that's a lot of miles... good to know it'll last that long?

Let's get some details on the max so that we can better help you. 5spd or auto? trim level, year, etc.

and yes, they sell clears for the front for all the 4th gen maxima's... you can get them pretty cheap on ebay. be sure to get the diamond clears. They should be crystal clear. the fuzzy ones are kinda fugly in my opinion.

good luck


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Before anything you should really work on Engine/Suspension/Brakes. Forget aesthetics right now.


----------



## BeachBash (Feb 16, 2004)

its uhh 1996 automatic gle or gxe something like that .....


----------



## BeachBash (Feb 16, 2004)

yeh its a 1996 gle automatic


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok, well finding an engine should be fairly easy...

either rebuild that tranny or when you get a new motor, get a 5spd with it. that'll take some extra work that you wouldn't have to do if you were just going to restore it, but it would be worth it in most ways.

and if you can get the calipers rebuilt or new ones or upgrade them to bigger ones but you'll need aftermarket wheels for that...

there's a long list for this one...


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

maxipad


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i just had the engine and tranny rebuild. the tranny is a 5 spd and cost me 1700 and thats also with a used case (mine was cracked).the engine cost me 3800 with new timing chains and bored .30 over


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

oh yeah it all has a warrenty now woohoo


----------



## PRS (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow, 350K miles in 8 years?! Wew! Grandpa was a SAVAGE! LMAO!

Mine's about 18-19 years old and only has about 55K miles. And it still runs like NEW!


----------

